# Angeln auf Seebarsch



## Olga (4. April 2004)

ich fahre jedes jahr im september auf die holländische insel ameland,die branndungsruten sind immer dabei.nun gehen immer häufiger seebarsche als beifang an den haken,da hab ich mir doch so gedacht das man den barschen doch auch mit der spinnrute auf die pelle rücken könnte.meine frage ist eigentlich die welchen köder verwende ich am besten .


----------



## Mac Gill (4. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Seebarsch*

Ich will ja nicht Klugscheissen, aber handelt es sich da nicht um den Niederländischen Zeebars -> das wäre dann der Wolfsbarsch.

Ich stelle den Kameraden mit Wobblern nach.  An Stegen oder Wellenbrechern bei Ebbe entlangziehen. Auch Gummifische sind nicht übel.

Die Einheimischen Tackle-Dealer sind aber meiner Erfahrung nach immer zu detailierten Beratungen bereit...

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Olga (4. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Seebarsch*

hast recht ,ich meinte den wolfsbarsch.die inselbewohner sagen zeebarsch,das problem es gibt keine tackledealer den man fragen könnte weil niemand den gesellen mit der spinnrute nachstellt und weil es keinen gibt.es werden nur netze ausgelegt ,habe schon gedacht das die üblichen mefoköder gut zu gebrauchen währen.


----------



## havkat (4. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Seebarsch*

Moin Olga!

Beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit mit dem Wolfsbarsch, da ich eine Tour auf die Kanalinseln in Erwägung ziehe.

Alle Mefoköder, besonders Sandaalimitate. Bei ruhigem Wasser sollen Oberflächenköder, also Schwimmwobbler ohne Tauchschaufel (Topwater Plugs) der absolute Kracher sein.
Agressive Führung soll die Barsche richtig heiss machen, so das der Plug in einer Wasserexplosion verschwindet. (Lechz! )


----------



## Sushi Lover (11. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Seebarsch*

Hallo Ihr Wolfsbarschangler,

mein Tipp - auf Sylt (Westerland, Kampen, Hörnum) in der Brandung im Bereich der Buhnen. Dort tummeln sie sich zwischen Mai bis Oktober. Gefangen werden sie mit einen ganz banalen und fetten Wattwurm. Nehmt einen großen geschränkten Meereshaken mit Wurm auf Grund.
Aber Vorsicht. Die Buhnen sind sehr hängerträchtig.

Ist die Brandung nicht so heftig, gehen kleine Wobbler oder Blinker mit der Spinnrute sehr gut. Mit einen sinkenden Spiro von 40g, kommt man gut weit raus an die Buhnenköpfe  #6 .
Wenn er beißt ist er heftig und liefert einen tollen Drill.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Angel-Dösi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Seebarsch*

Noch eine frage an olga:
 Wo angelst du wenn du in Ameland angelst??
-Wattenmeer
-Nordsee
-oder westspitze??


----------



## JamesFish007 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Seebarsch*

Das würde mich auch mal intereesieren ich Angele immer vor dem Borndiep mit Wattwürmern am Paternoster, habe aber noch nie was gefangen....im Oktober gehts warscheinlich wieder in Richtung Ameland......und das Tomatensüppchen auf der Fähre immer wieder Leckaaa...

Gruß Jo


----------



## MeFoMan (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Seebarsch*

Hi,

wenn es an den Buhnenköpfen stark strömt, könnt ihr auch folgendes ausprobieren:

Lange steife Spinnrute (3,5 - 4 Mtr.), geflochtener Schnur (6er - 12er FireLine/WipLash). ca. 1,5 Mtr. Mono-Vorfach (35er). Ans Ende des Vorfachs kommt ein Birnenblei (je nach Strömung 20 - 80 Gramm). Mit einem Paternosterknoten knüpfe ich dann ca. 50 - 100 cm (abhängig von Wassertiefe und Grundbesuchs) über dem Blei einen Twister in das Vorfach (Seitenarm ca. 20 cm lang).

Montage gegen die Strömung auswerfen und dann an gestraffter Schung mit der Drift gehen.

Wenn der Biss kommt merkt das wirklich jeder  

Übrigens - Makrelen mögen diese Happen auch

Try it!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## stephan_81 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Seebarsch*

hallo, 
hat nun schon jemand erfahrungen beim spinnfischen auf ameland sammeln können? spezielle plätze wie buhnen hat ameland ja leider nicht zu bieten.
ich werde dieses jahr wieder ( als betreuer ) mit ner jugendgruppe im juli da sein und mich morgens früh mal zum fischen absetzen. die letzten jahre habe ich immer in nes auf karpfen geangelt, aber wolfsbarsch wäre ne schöne abwechslung. für ratschläge wäre ich dankbar.
ach ja, pfingsten habe ich die tomatensuppe nun mal probiert und schlecht ist die echt nicht.#6
gruß
stephan


----------



## JamesFish007 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Seebarsch*

nat. is die nicht schlecht 

Wo seid ihr denn in Ameland, Hollum, Ballum, Nes, Buren? wenns geht auch Küstenseite..


----------



## stephan_81 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Seebarsch*

hallo,
wir sind wie jedes jahr in buren. die karpfen in nes sind nicht schlecht, aber jeden tag karpfen befischen................
gruß
stephan


----------

